# Planet hits the Road



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We are taking Planet Polish out on the road this year. We are already going to the Jaguar day on the 1st of August but would like suggestions on other shows we could look at as possible opportunities:thumb:

Any help and suggestions would be most welcome


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Supercar sunday! never been myself but hoping to go this year. Cars and bikes involved.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi

Not sure if it is a big show or your kind of show but there is an American car show local to you here:

Yate Town Football Club, Lodge Road, Yate BS37 5LE on the 27th June 2010

Tony


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Phil H said:


> Supercar sunday! never been myself but hoping to go this year. Cars and bikes involved.


Cheers Phil:thumb: I will look into this.



03OKH said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if it is a big show or your kind of show but there is an American car show local to you here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. How did you know I was close to Yate Town Footie Club??

The American show is quite popular as it has been going for some time:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ford Fair or Trax?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Ford Fair or Trax?


Where is Ford Fair? Trax is a biggie:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Where is Ford Fair? Trax is a biggie:thumb:


Ford Fair is also at Silverstone, Biggers Ford Show in Europe
http://www.fordfair.co.uk/


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I wonder if any traders are going to be at modified nationals this year, only had megs and AG last year, would be good to see a few new faces.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

french car show??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wasn't there a thread on here listing ALL the car shows this year????

or did I just make that up!?!? 

:thumb:

*edit* HA! I'm not mental:

Car shows 2010


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Thanks Tony. How did you know I was close to Yate Town Footie Club??
> 
> The American show is quite popular as it has been going for some time:thumb:


Oh god, my stalking days are well N truly over now 

Only knew you was in Bristol, didnt realise you was actually close to Yate.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.performancevauxhallshow.co.uk/


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

only show i usually make it too is ultimate street car


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> wasn't there a thread on here listing ALL the car shows this year????
> 
> or did I just make that up!?!?
> 
> ...


Cheers bud, I had seen the post but it is nice to attend shows that have a good grass roots level of support outside of the big annual affairs:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

bmw national festival, gaydon. 15th august. cheshire classic show, tatton park, 5/6 june.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

GTI international at Bruntingthorpe is usually quite good :wave:


----------

